# Argentina Humiliated!



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG!OMG! Roll the presses. Dominant world basketball power Argentina loses second game in a row at World Basketball Tournament. 

Its clear that Argentina is just not playing a team game. Sure they have great NBA players in Ginobili and Nocioni and Oberto but they play as individuals, not as a team. The game has passed the Argentinians by. They have no fundamentals, only flashy individual play.

Argentina has to completely revamp how it teaches its players. No more exciting Ginobili wheeling and dealing to the basket. They have to practice 1,000 20 foot set shots per day. Otherwise, the crappy likes of America and Spain will continue to humiliate them and they'll never win again.

Losing two games in one tournament. How could the Argentina team fall so far, so fast?


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

Great post, its good to reverse the psychology that is used towards USA basketball on others suppossed powerhouses.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

lol

in the post game conference, he was truthful and basically said, they did give it their all, they came out strong for the 1st qtr, but were tired from playing only 20 hrs and losing at a chance at the gold

the team is still good, they have 4 or 5 strong players...hopefully, the younger talent in the country is coming together, b/c they have no bench...nobody stepped up when Manu sat out the 3rd


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

First of all, consolation games aren't games to brag about. 

Second of all, I don't see why people get upset when team USA is held to such a high standard. If you guys want the expectations to be chopped down, fine, but something tells me the same people who are upset about the high expectations, would be upset in 2008 if Team USA wasn't picked as the favorite. 

You can't have your cake and eat it too. If Team USA has truly come back to the pack, then we can't be upset if we don't have the same respect as before. I mean, a lot of our fans basically called some of the writers "haters" because they picked another team to win. We can't have that kind of arrogance going in, then back off it when we lose like there is some kind of double standard.


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Do argentina's players claim the superiority by talkin-talkin-talkin??
Does argentina's league call its champions as "Champions of the world" ??
Did argentina fans think that all other countries can not play bball,
and that their players are superior to all others???


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

did ARG medal?

well, thats a no


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

After watching today's game it was pretty obvious flashy dribbling and long threes is what they value most. They even quit competing midway through the 4th qtr. What a bunch of spoiled athletes.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

MaNs1 said:


> Do argentina's players claim the superiority by talkin-talkin-talkin??


I don't recall any trash talking by the American players leading up to or during the tournament.



MaNs1 said:


> Does argentina's league call its champions as "Champions of the world" ??


They would have to be on crack to do so. The NBA, on the other hand, is without the slightest shadow of a doubt the best basketball league in the world. Unlike any other league, the world's best players play in it. And its not a single elimination tournament where a fluky 10 minute run can get a superior team beat by an inferior one. At any rate, I think the NBA champions generally call themselves NBA champions.


MaNs1 said:


> Did argentina fans think that all other countries can not play bball,
> and that their players are superior to all others???


I don't know much about Argentina fans. I know it has to be hard to be a big basketball fan there when the best players all play thousands of miles away.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

MaNs1 said:


> Do argentina's players claim the superiority by talkin-talkin-talkin??
> Does argentina's league call its champions as "Champions of the world" ??
> Did argentina fans think that all other countries can not play bball,
> and that their players are superior to all others???


ummm yes. did you read the quotes leading up to the tournament. these guys are arrogant, same for the otehr european teams. part of competition to be confident to the point of being arrogant sometimes. dont tell me you have heard these otehr coutries say the US cant play ball , that we can only put on a show.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Lebronze


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Lebronze


Second time is a charm


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

He came, he saw, he conquered.


THE BROOOOOOOOONZE.



We're all witnesses, true, to the demise of the once and future king.

PS: Still love ya futurist.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

only agianst the US is a bronze considered a failure. a player from greece said whatever happens int he finals doesnt matter. beating the US is what matterd most. the US still remains the standard
http://hoopshype.com/columns/worlds_lazenby.htm

"This is the biggest thing we've ever done," former Greek star Panagiotis Fassoulas said. "The Americans are the most talented players but we have a better team. Right now we're the best in the world... Beating the U.S. is more important than the final."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jaja said:


> only agianst the US is a bronze considered a failure. a player from greece said whatever happens int he finals doesnt matter. beating the US is what matterd most. the US still remains the standard
> http://hoopshype.com/columns/worlds_lazenby.htm
> 
> "This is the biggest thing we've ever done," former Greek star Panagiotis Fassoulas said. "The Americans are the most talented players but we have a better team. Right now we're the best in the world... Beating the U.S. is more important than the final."


thats shows that americans arent the only ones putting team USA in high standards


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

scooter said:


> OMG!OMG! Roll the presses. Dominant world basketball power Argentina loses second game in a row at World Basketball Tournament.
> 
> Its clear that Argentina is just not playing a team game. Sure they have great NBA players in Ginobili and Nocioni and Oberto but they play as individuals, not as a team. The game has passed the Argentinians by. They have no fundamentals, only flashy individual play.
> 
> ...


nice one LOL


----------

